# 3 yr old with red painful tip of penis



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

My 3 yr old ds just started complaining that his penis hurts, so I thought maybe he just had to go pee. When he was peeing he said he penis hurt while he was peeing. It is red right at the tip. My older ds has had a red tipped penis (both are uncirc'd) without any pain and the pediatrician has seen it and said it's just a mild irritation/infection and we should just try to keep it clean in there.

I'm guessing it's not yeast but bacterial. I have not been to see a Dr. about this particular incident since it just started and today is Saturday (of course) and I'm thinking it'll be easy to clear it up before it gets any worse.

I have spent the last hour searching the web and not finding what I'm looking for. Anyone here have advice? Home remedies to help a little penis feel better?









Warm bath?
Tea tree oil?
Vinegar?
???

Thanks so much for any advice here.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I like calendula oil or possibly succus (if you dilute it) for genital irritation. Colloidal silver is also generally successful used topically. I would either get it in a spray bottle (just make sure it's a good brand) or put some in some water and let him soak his penis in it. I would probably also try homeopathic cantharis or apis for the redness/burning.

My son had an abscess at the tip of the penis and I gave ant tart homeopathically (fit the picture at the time) as well as mixed up calendula succus, raw honey and goldenseal. I applied it as a paste to the abscess. It worked wonderfully and took his pain away immediately. You could do something like that if you felt it was necessary...but I'm guessing calendula on it's own would be enough.

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Is there any possibility that somebody's forcibly retracted him? Or has he been messing around with trying to retract himself?


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Is there any possibility that somebody's forcibly retracted him? Or has he been messing around with trying to retract himself?

Definitely not that. I think it's just irritated from pee getting stuck under the foreskin.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Having pee under there wont cause irritation. It could be something bacterial or yeast or it could be part of the seperation process. To read more about that go here http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732

Is it the tip of the foreskin or tip of the glans red? If it is the glans then to see it retraction is happening so that is bad. The glans of the normal intact penis are supposed to be red/purple in color like inside the mouth. If it is the tip of the foreskin ignore the previous


----------



## daisymama12 (Jul 2, 2006)

This has happened to my boys before. First line of defense for me is to put them in a warm bath with baking soda.

Hth.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

My boys get this sometimes and I finally put it together that it happens when they attempt to retract themselves (basically just playing around with it but manage to pull a little too hard.) Usually it hurts bad for an afternoon and is better by a.m.
Laura


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's what I know:

The tip of the foreskin is red.

It still occasionally bothers him - he mentioned it twice yesterday, but whatever it is isn't bad enough for him to complain about all the time.

His foreskin isn't retracting yet and I have actually almost never seen him play with it.

He took a warm bath yesterday with a little tea tree oil.

I still think it's a little bacterial infection, but whatever it is, hopefully will clear up quickly on its own.

Thanks for all the info, ladies


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

fht said:


> I think your best bet is to try to retract it completely he obviously has a smegma build up inside the foreskin some boys do produce more than others it needs to be cleaned out. It will hurt him a little when you first retract it but the gain in the long will be worth it as you will never have this problem again. My friend had this problem with her 4 year old so we but him in the bath and pushed the foreskin all the way back I couldn't believe how much smegma was under it he did cry and he had pain for a few hours but he has never had any more problems with pain while peeing.


Bad information -do not follow this.


----------



## Alodo (Apr 17, 2011)

joandsarah77 said:


> Bad information -do not follow this.


Agreed! Do not retract it. Smegma will work itself out. A very diluted combination of apple cider vinegar and water has helped mine every time. We also use a silver gel on occasion (that works as an antibiotic).


----------

